
MagSpoof – magnetic stripe spoofer / credit card magstripe emulator - Jerry2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHSFf0Lz1qc
======
ryan-c
It seems that the AmEx card number prediction discussed in this video has been
under active use for fraud for several months - someone I know said they had
their card cloned and when the CSR went to reissue there were already attempts
to use the new number.

